
'We strive to minimize the financial value of the company.' - mozboz
http://dna.crisp.se/docs/ownership-model.html
======
rdancer
It sounds like they operate like a cooperative. So why would they not
incorporate as one ( _kooperativ_ in Swedish law)?

